# First HGH run this year (said that last year)



## DrBeefcake777 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ive waited since I was 18 bto use HGH and IM almost 35. Ive studied some on peptides, etc and theyre so cheap, but I think I should wait for the real thing.

IDK how peptides affect receptors, but its so inexpensive for HGH at 2-4iu a day for good generics these days (from the right source, which I have)

Anyone else use peptides first and regret it. Im just waiting for my insurance card and for blood work and an ECG... EKG? (echocardiogram)
and Im on it.

TBH $150 for decent 100ius and IM gonna start at 2iu daily 1/1 aand see how I react and check potency. Will not go over 4iu which is the goal to get to, but tbh if the test results are on par 3 may be ok.

Ill be on trt until I do the HCG/HMG/Clomid protocol and have my remaining right testicle give me a baby. Doc said I should have no probs but iVe used gear since then. So of course Ill artificially inseminate if needed.

I only face one bad side from tren and thats the sweating. Im already a speedy bartender so Im a heavy sweater anyways, but IOve realized 100-125mg Tren E or A a week is plenty. Pair that with 500mg test and some HGH and I plan on being on the strictest diet Ive ever had. Ive had abs, but never deep V-cuts.

Maybe do like 500-600 Test 200mg Tren, and 3-4 iu HGH, but would yall say using a cheap perptide in the meantime is worth it or just wait?

Im leaning towards waiting for the real mccoy


----------

